# CSR or other DS in the GTA.



## Slimo (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum and I'm looking for a good source (store or individual) of CRS in the GTA area. I'm in town (Markham) for business every 2 weeks and I would like to come back to Montreal with a few CRS. 

Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Slimo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and I'm looking for a good source (store or individual) of CRS in the GTA area. I'm in town (Markham) for business every 2 weeks and I would like to come back to Montreal with a few CRS.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the info.


You can contact Jamesren on this forum. He is a local source and carry some nice shrimps. If your looking for low grades you can also contact him OR Kin, (killer07) located in mississauga


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I -highly- recommend you go checkout Jamesren. His tanks are awesome and his live stock is high quality. I don't work for him but just from being there a few times and see it. He recently put up 2 new tanks of CRS.

Due to privacy reasons I can't give his personal info as you'll have to contact him but he is by Van Horne Public Library so you can get a grid bearing of your proximity.

What is DS? BTW Jamesren's grade A CRS won't be ready for about a month. He has higher grade S and up avaliable for sale.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Golden yellow shrimps for sale*



Look here: Golden yellow shrimps for sale

People from GTA forum will get a discount 

Make sure that you ready to keep them: How to keep shrimps alive


----------

